
Universal basic income seems to improve employment and wellbeing - ingve
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2242937-universal-basic-income-seems-to-improve-employment-and-wellbeing/
======
download13
People perform better when their brain isn't constantly buzzing from financial
stress? Who'd've fucking thought...

~~~
aiyodev
It might be common sense to you and me but a lot of people doubt it. Studies
like this are important.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23103251](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23103251)

